# List people who can counter Tsukuyomi



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jun 20, 2014)

i wonder how many people in the narutoverse can counter tsukuyomi.

when i say counter, i mean people that can break it, or people who are immune to it.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 20, 2014)

The obvious RS Family, Hashirama and Madara, Nardo and Sauce, Obito.


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Immune:* No one...Okay, Maybe Kaguya and Hagoromo
Proof: 
*Who can break it:* Strong sharingan yielders 

There's no proof that a Jinchuriki can break Tsukuyomi, it's a whole different level of genjutsu.
Proof : 
Killer Bee got out of it, so it wasn't Tsukuyomi, but a regular genjutsu.


----------



## tanman (Jun 20, 2014)

Itachi (Uchiha)
Sasuke (Uchiha)
Obito (Uchiha)
Madara (Uchiha)
Rikudo (dojutsu skill)
Kaguya (dojutsu skill)
Hashirama (by experience countering genjutsu)
Tobirama (by experience countering genjutsu)
Kakashi (limited counter or using a summon for the partner method)
Danzo (limited counter or using a summon for the partner method)
Naruto (biju counter)
Bee (biju counter)
Kisame (with Samehada)
Gai (no actual counter but a very powerful technique to avoid getting caught in it)
Sasori

*With Knowledge:*
Jiraiya (using a summon for the partner method)
Orochimaru (using a summon for the partner method)
Tsunade (using a summon for the partner method)
Kabuto (using a summon for the partner method)
Sakura (using a summon for the partner method)
Minato (using a summon for the partner method)



This applies for the more basic Tsukuyomi that Sasuke demonstrated.


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 20, 2014)

tanman said:


> This applies for the more basic Tsukuyomi that Sasuke demonstrated.



Define "basic Tsukuyomi"



tanman said:


> Gai (no actual counter but a very powerful technique to avoid getting caught in it)



You're running away from the topic. Either who can break it (Gai would not break it if it was caught) or who are immune to it (Gai isn't immune, he only avoids it).


----------



## Veracity (Jun 20, 2014)

•Anyone related to the Sage in an important way. 
• Juubi
• Obito 

That's all.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 20, 2014)

Tsunade, she healed the effects of it. Probably higher Uchiha as well, maybe Nagato.

No one else.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2014)

Killer Bee


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 20, 2014)

Possibly EMS Madara, Possibly EMS Sauce, definetely Rinnengan Sauce. Juubi Jins and that's all.


----------



## Vargas (Jun 20, 2014)

Hamura
Hogoromo
Kaguya
Kabuto
Naruto
EMS Sauce
EMS Mads
Juubi Jins


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 20, 2014)

Apart from the obvious god tiers, i am assuming that these ppl have to BREAK the genjutsu or counter it after getting hit which is why speedsters such as Minato/Tobirama/A/Guy/Third Raikage are avoided

Sasuke, - Hebi and up 
Madara - EMS and up 
Tobi - MS and up 
Pein - they are dead bodies
Sasori - doesnt have a living brain
DSM Kabuto - doesnt get him at all
Killer Bee & Naruto - can break it through partner method,


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll assume closing eyes and avoiding eye contact don't count. In which case...

Sasori (irregular brain eye to brain connection)
Kakashi (with Mangekyo Sharingan)
Sasuke (with Mangekyo Sharingan+ or Juin enhanced Sharingan, or Itachi's Sharingan)
Indra (Sharingan)
Hagoromo (Rinnegan)
Hamura (Rikudo Byakugan
Kaguya (Rinnegan or super Byakugan)
The Juubi (Rinnegan)
Nagato (Rinnegan)
Pain (dead bodies should be resistant)
Obito (Sharingan)
Danzo (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Izuna (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Kagami (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Shisui (Sharingan)
Madara (Sharingan)
Maybe Naruto (something Rikudo related)
Maybe Ashura (something Rikudo related)
Maybe Black Zetsu (something Kaguya related)


----------



## Bonly (Jun 20, 2014)

Naruto
Sasuke
Madara
Nagato
Obito

That's about all that comes to mind as of now


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 20, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Apart from the obvious god tiers, i am assuming that these ppl have to BREAK the genjutsu or counter it after getting hit which is why speedsters such as Minato/Tobirama/A/Guy/Third Raikage are avoided
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm taking that the opponent is caught in the genjutsu and must break out?

Sasuke
Madara
Obito

and god tiers


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

Itachi fan's Tsukuyomi

Madara and Sage of the six paths


Canon Tsukuyomi

Anyone with the MS

Killer Bee

Naruto

Sage Kabuto 

Sage Related Characters(those guys can do anything)


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> > Canon Tsukuyomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ersa (Jun 20, 2014)

Sages are not immune to Tsukiyomi, Kabuto developed a strategy specifically so he couldn't be caught by it and he canonically fell to Itachi's genjutsu in the manga when he couldn't break Itachi's genjutsu control over him.

That theory is beyond silly.


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 20, 2014)

tanman said:


> Itachi (Uchiha)
> Sasuke (Uchiha)
> Obito (Uchiha)
> Madara (Uchiha)
> ...



This is the only logical answer .


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 20, 2014)

Some. I'd say that Tsukuyomi is one of the most lethal techniques known to the Naruto universe given just how quick, unexpected, and deadly it is when the victim has absolutely zero foreknowledge of its ability. That being said, there are a handful of those who can counter it:

*Hagoromo/Hamura/Kaguya/Indra/Ashura* - they go without saying.

*Naruto/Sasuke* - see above. Truthfully, Sasuke in _all_ his iterations from Mangekyo Sharingan and onwards should be immune. Naruto in Sage and Nine-Tails Chakra Mode not so much, but following gaining Tailed Beast Mode, the dude was capable of pulling off this incredible feat which even surpassed in parents in sheer chakra control. With such raw skill, even Itachi's Tsukuyomi would falter, I feel.

*Madara* - even in his alive state, I have zero doubts that he could effortlessly shatter Itachi's illusion. He's known as the strongest Uchiha for a reason.

*Izuna* - stated to be Madara's pure equal when both had only their Mangekyo Sharingan.

*Shisui *- canonically stated to be the greatest Uchiha genjutsu user.  

*Hashirama/Tobirama* - possibly. I am pretty comfortable in saying they should be high-tier when it comes to deflecting genjutsu given they battled the Uchiha clan for entire decades. I'm willing to give the benefit of a doubt to Hashirama due to his sheer hype as '_God of Shinobi_'; Tobirama is a little more ambiguous, but after witnessing his casual chakra exertion shattering a room by lifting a single finger, I'm convinced that he could break it as well.

*Obito* - he fully controlled *perfect* Jinchuriki. That puts him on the same level as Itachi in sheer genjutsu prowess, in my opinion.

*Kakashi* - matched Obito illusion for illusion.

*Sasori* - he has no brain, so this should be a no-brainer.

*Nagato* - the Rinnegan trumps all versions of Sharingan, and it applies here no less.

*Pain* - see above, and even then, dead bodies feel no pain. Frankly, Pain is the absolute worst match-up against Tsukuyomi since they can't be affected by its psychological effects, nor does Tsukuyomi grant a window of opportunity to finish the job given its one-second duration.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree with all minus Kakashi, Nagato, Tobirama, and MS Sasuke.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jun 21, 2014)

im surprised that only one person here mentioned kisamehada. 

kisamehada should theoretically be 100% immune to genjutsu.


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 21, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Tsunade, she healed the effects of it. Probably higher Uchiha as well, maybe Nagato.
> 
> No one else.



It's like saying that because a medican can heal you from the effects of a bullet, then he is immune to guns and rifles.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 21, 2014)

Current God tiers, simply because they are god tiers.

Other  than that, Uchiha with MS or stronger dojutsu can break it. Thats about it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 21, 2014)

Uchiha with a mastered Sharingan and high genjutsu skill. People capable of fighting without making eye contact like Gai and Tobirama, and Perfect Sages like Hashirama, Naruto, and Kabuto. God tiers who no sell everything like the Otsutsuki family. Nobody else, as the partner method doesn't work, and it can't be broken without Sharingan or it's higher stages.


----------

